# Abtretungserklärung, wie schreiben?



## exode (11 Februar 2004)

Hallo,

dies ist mein erster Post und ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

Ich wohne in Österreich und habe einen gebrauchten Monitor übers internet gekauft (deutsche Firma) und per vorkasse bezahlt.

Als ich 10 tage später nach hause kam, stand der monitor vor der Tür, er wurde durch die DHL in Österreich geliefert... 

Der Monitor war kaputt, und das Paket ein wenig mitgenommen.
Nun habe ich schon eine Telefonierodysse hinter mir, denn DHL Österreich und DHL Deutschland waren sich nicht ganz einig wer eine Niederschrift machen soll etc.

Also nach 10 Tagen ärgern und etlichen Faxe und Telefonaten, war endlich der Konsens da, dass der Absender das Problem lösen soll und nicht ich.

Dazu muss ich nun den Monitor zum Händler senden und eine Abtretungserklärung schreiben, nur habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung wie die ausschauen soll.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand behilflich sein mit einem Muster oder ähnliches?

Danke!

grüsse exode


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

normalerweise schickst du das denen zurück, und dann regelt das denen ihre frachtversicherung. von einem abtretungsschrieb weiß ich leider nix.


----------

